# Lightroom 5 and Windows Vista



## hanoman (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,
my Notebook is running windows vista. Is there a possibility to run Lightroom 5? The original RC-Version of Lightroom 5 was running on that computer.
Hannes Löhr


----------



## Gene_mtl (Sep 20, 2013)

According to Adobe's Lightroom 5 Tech Spec, LR5 requires Windows 7 or 8.

Maybe someone else here can say if they have been successful running the latest released version on Vista.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2013)

If you can install LR 5.2RC on Vista, you can run LR 5.2 also.  Just keep in mind that performance may not be optimal and that you'll get no support from Adobe since it does not meet the minimum specs set by Adobe.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 20, 2013)

5.0 Public beta should have been the last version that would install and run on any version of Vista. There was somebody at the Adobe User to User forum who claimed to have 5.0 final installed and running through some slight of hand but, as Cletus says, you'll get no support from Adobe. No word on whether they got 5.2 RC or final to run.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2013)

Hannes,
If you are concerned about paying the upgrade fee, you can D/L and install the released version of LR5.2 and run this as a 30 day trial.  Then if you are happy with the results, you can make the buy decision.


----------



## hanoman (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks to all.
 My main Computer is running Win 8 with LR5.2.
I think to restrict LR to Win 7 and 8 is somehow artificial, because the RC-Version runs on Vista. If thats true there could be a patch to remove this restriction. I installed LR on my laptop because i use it for demonstrations in my Photo Club. It is not possible to edit photos because of screen size and quality. A software upgrade of this machine makes no sense.
Greetings from Germany
Hannes Löhr


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2013)

hanoman said:


> Thanks to all.
> My main Computer is running Win 8 with LR5.2.
> I think to restrict LR to Win 7 and 8 is somehow artificial, because the RC-Version runs on Vista. If thats true there could be a patch to remove this restriction.


I don't think any one is saying there is a restriction. The restriction may be performance. You have all of the tools necessary to answer your own question.  You have the computer running Vista. You can freely download the 5.2 trial. Please try this yourself (no one else here seems to be running Vista) and please report the results.


----------

